# Cet iPhone souhaite utiliser votre compte iCloud.



## Combo (31 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,

J'ai upgrade vers un MacBook Pro M2 hier et j'ai transféré mes comptes et mes données depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Mais sur le compte sur lequel j'ai un iPhone de synchroniser, je me fais spammer par la notification "Cet iPhone souhaite utiliser votre compte iCloud." :





Comment arrêter ça ?

Merci.


----------



## MrTom (1 Septembre 2022)

Hello,

Où est l'iPhone ? Il est connecté par câble ? Que dit-il ?
As-tu essayé d'approuver ?


----------



## Combo (2 Septembre 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Où est l'iPhone ? Il est connecté par câble ? Que dit-il ?
> As-tu essayé d'approuver ?


Bonjour,

L'iPhone est avec moi et il n'est pas connecté par câble.

C'est un vieux mais fidèle iPhone 5 que j'utilise occasionnellement pour la synchro de quelques taches avec mon compte dédié à mes activités pros.

Sur cet iPhone et la machine que j'utilise, le compte iCloud me demande de terminer la configuration et quand je le fais sur l'iPhone, j'ai la notification d'acceptation qui apparait. J'ai beau validé mais rien ne se passe...


----------

